# Chico. . .Just Visiting



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Almost a month ago a white king pigeon walked down the driveway of a local business, and started following around the man who owned it. They posted about it on here and I went Wednesday to pick up Chico, who is a ginormous king that I think is a female. She had been alone with them for long enough to be quarantined and just followed the husband around everywhere like a dog. When I picked her up she was preening his fingers and everything, it was adorable. But the poop was a problem. I told them about PGWear and how Chico could be kept in a cage at night and wander with them during the day. 

Chico didn't seem to recognize other pigeons but got along fine with them right off. I posted about her on several different sites in hopes of finding her owner as she is pretty tame and obviously well-loved. But best of all I received a call this morning from the couple who can't stand to be without Chico and want her back. The husband is down at Home Depot right now gathering aviary materials.  I am more than happy of course to give her back, as she seems to like being a pet and will be happiest that way. Here are a few pictures of her:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Chico#


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Oh, what a great news MJ, I remember this post, God bless you and this family for all the good things that are doing. I love happy endings.  they can probably think about adopting a male in the future for chico, she looks so cute.

Ivette


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You are so nice Maryjane!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Exactly, they would like a mate for her in the future when the aviary is set up, and I have just the big guy for her, a youngster of my giant guy Hoss. He is pretty large. You should see her in person, she just dwarfs my normal sized pijies. She's a Big Mama!  And these people just really love her, it's so nice to see, and I was SO glad when I got that message they want her back. I know she'll be very happy to go back even though she is adjusting well here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a heartwarming story, MJ. I'm glad she is "going home" and will have a new husband in the near future too!  

That was very kind of you to keep her, and to give her back.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

OMgoooshhhhhh-- I have that warm and fuzzy feeling reading this! AMAZING you are MaryJane! and that is one lucky Big Momma.... WAY TO GO--- and a round of applause for the family wanting her back.... --- ahhh--- so TWEET!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

This girl was SO HAPPY to be home, she strolled out of the carrier, walked all over looking for her dad (who was up the hill building a deluxe ultra luxurious aviary), went to her food and had a bite and a drink, then flew up to her top shelf and preened before falling asleep. She was tremendously pleased with herself. I will upload her pictures tomorrow. I also got a lovely basket of lemons from her mom and a donation for the rescue. They are the nicest people and I am so happy she is able to live with them as this will make her the happiest for sure.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is so WONDERFUL, MJ! Sometimes things work out just exactly like they should!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

As a woman of few words, I just have this to say....


*YEEEEEEEHAAAAAAA!!!*

  

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a great story with a happy ending. Gave me chills.....


----------

